

“Launching on Product Hunt Seemed Like Ordering from the Soup Nazi on Seinfeld” - chris_hawk
https://medium.com/@chris_hawk/how-i-accidentally-launched-on-product-hunt-6dbfb58f1c23

======
chris_hawk
I don't know how many of you have ever launched a product on Product Hunt, but
it definitely was _not_ what I expected.

